

Please rate my project finderous - xackpot

Hello, I have made a location based short QnA website called finderous (http://www.findero.us). I would appreciate if you folks could review it and pass on some feedback and comments. Thanks.
======
vail130
Cool idea. Here are a few ideas:

1\. I second what eykanal said. That wide button looks kind of weird and I
didn't see it right away.

2\. I would rewrite the text for the Ask, Reply, and Follow sections from the
perspective of a power user. Imagine that you are simply a user of the site,
you love it, and you are giving your friend an elevator pitch of why they
should use it, too. As it is, you are just explaining the actual functions of
the service, but you are not conveying the value proposition. After reading
each little section, a prospective user should think "Oh, nice, that solves a
problem that I have." To add another layer to this, be compelling and tell a
story. You could even use a use-case example. For instance:

\- Ask people which food truck is best in Midtown, NYC \- Let people know
about that amazing slice of pizza in Brooklyn \- Keep track of activity in the
East Village

3\. The stream seems really wide. Maybe you can have two columns: one for
questions and one for answers. Then they would be thinner, easier on the eyes,
and it would showcase what your service does a little better.

Hope this helps!

~~~
xackpot
Great tips. I will work on them to implement as you suggested. About the
stream, I think I will put some images related to the question areas or may be
some additional info on each question. I need to learn to be good at story
telling. I have tried so many times, but this is all I could come up with. May
be I should sit with my friends to come up with a good and a compelling story.
Thanks for the great advice.

------
eykanal
First feedback - redesign the front page to make the "sign up/sign in" form
much more prominent. See tumblr's front page (<http://www.tumblr.com/>) for a
good example of how to do this; I'm sure there are other very good examples.

~~~
xackpot
Thanks for the feedback. We are testing different home page designs that would
give prominence to the sign up page.

